# iPad picture in picture



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2014)

I finally figured out how to stream TiVo video picture-in-picture using an iPad. Unlike most apps that shrink video to picture-in-picture just by pressing the "Home" button, to TiVo app doesn't do this. I tried opening TiVo online with Safari but the "play" buttons are missing. The trick is to use a different browser like "iCabMobile" to open the web site were the "play" buttons appear. So, you hit the "play" button, hit the "full screen" button then the picture-in-picture button. Next hit the "home" button... to get the Broswer off the screen. Now you will have a streaming TiVo in a small window in the corner of your screen.

(This browser has an interesting setting where you can make it appear to be coming from a "Windows 8 computer for instance, instead of an iPad: Settings... network... Browser ID. Don't change the Broswer ID if the default setting works.)

example:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6qdg7gkgjggugww/Photo Jul 29, 7 55 58 PM.jpg?dl=0

Of course, if there is an easier way to do it please let me know.


----------

